# Attention all Researchers, now is the time to SAVE MONEY! Get in here!



## CEM Store (Sep 5, 2012)

*Now is the time to save BIG MONEY! STORE-WIDE 25% OFF SALE! BUT that's not all.........

For peptides we also have a SUPER cool sale going on, For a limited time peptides are buy 2 get 1 free!


How does the buy 2 get 1 free work? Well you just put 3 of the same in your cart and get one free!  (excludes igf-lr3 and there is a limit of 4 free peptides per customer for B2G1)


It is that simple to save!  


No codes or minimums needed!


DON'T miss this! 


Check out the links to the sale:

MAJOR STORE-WIDE SALE!

Quality, Made in the USA Peptides for Less!


ENJOY the great savings!!!
*



CEM


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 5, 2012)

It's RESEARCH TIME!


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 7, 2012)

Follow us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us and get a code for 10% off to be used with current sale.


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 10, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *Now is the time to save BIG MONEY! STORE-WIDE 25% OFF SALE! BUT that's not all.........
> 
> For peptides we also have a SUPER cool sale going on, For a limited time peptides are buy 2 get 1 free!
> 
> ...


Hit this while you can ^^^


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 11, 2012)

We also have our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/cemrewards Just another way to save money.


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 11, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *Now is the time to save BIG MONEY! STORE-WIDE 25% OFF SALE! BUT that's not all.........
> 
> For peptides we also have a SUPER cool sale going on, For a limited time peptides are buy 2 get 1 free!
> 
> ...





CEM Store said:


> Follow us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us and get a code for 10% off to be used with current sale.





CEM Store said:


> We also have our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/cemrewards Just another way to save money.


Big time savings!


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 12, 2012)

Go now and start saving!


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 14, 2012)

Keep on researching!


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 17, 2012)

Stock up before this ends!


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 17, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *Now is the time to save BIG MONEY! STORE-WIDE 25% OFF SALE! BUT that's not all.........
> 
> For peptides we also have a SUPER cool sale going on, For a limited time peptides are buy 2 get 1 free!
> 
> ...


Don't miss out on these great savings!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 18, 2012)

Great sales cem.


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 18, 2012)

-International shipping
-Made in the USA
-Products are for research only and not human consumption


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 19, 2012)

Get it while you can!


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 21, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *Now is the time to save BIG MONEY! STORE-WIDE 25% OFF SALE! BUT that's not all.........
> 
> For peptides we also have a SUPER cool sale going on, For a limited time peptides are buy 2 get 1 free!
> 
> ...


Get your research on!


----------



## AugustWest (Sep 21, 2012)

jesus 74.99 for 5mg of GHRP-2?  b2g1 or not thats fkin expensive


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 21, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *Now is the time to save BIG MONEY! STORE-WIDE 25% OFF SALE! BUT that's not all.........
> 
> For peptides we also have a SUPER cool sale going on, For a limited time peptides are buy 2 get 1 free!
> 
> ...


This is a great deal! Stock up!


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 24, 2012)

Go now!


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 25, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> -International shipping
> -Made in the USA
> -Products are for research only and not human consumption



Reminder ^^^


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 26, 2012)

Ends soon!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 26, 2012)

Bump


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 27, 2012)

Bumper for a great sale........


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 27, 2012)

Hurry before this ends!


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 28, 2012)

Once this sale is over then it's over!  Get over to CEMproducts now!


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 29, 2012)

2 days left........


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 30, 2012)

Last and final day.....


----------

